
Inherited endocrine disease may have fueled Hatfield-McCoy feud (2007) - bookofjoe
https://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/health/2007-04-05-hatfield-mccloy-disease_N.htm
======
blaser-waffle
Takeaway: crazy rednecks are crazy... because of hormone issues.

